# V60 Project Waterfall filters



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone know if these are new filters or just a rebrand of existing ones?

If a rebrand, which one? Dutch, Japanese tabbed or untagged?


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

Step21 said:


> Anyone know if these are new filters or just a rebrand of existing ones?
> 
> If a rebrand, which one? Dutch, Japanese tabbed or untagged?


 It looks like they're just a charity boxed version of the tabbed 02 filters.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks. Looks like code 100W which is the white tabbed Japanese. I wonder why only 02 size?

Project waterfall seems to be a clean water charity that several coffee businesses are involved with. Hadn't heard of it until a got a Hario UK flyer just now.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Got a link I will tell you


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I would guess looking at the picture they're the tabbed (second factory?) Japanese ones, usually in the crinkly plastic package. No info to confirm that which I can see, though.

https://www.hario.co.uk/collections/coffee-brew-v60-filter-papers/products/hario-x-project-waterfall-v60-filter-papers-100-pack


----------



## Nicd (Jun 2, 2020)

I cannot help but think these are the Dutch ones repackaged. Just gone through a few 12gr/200ml brews where it was taking 5 min+ to drain through.

All for doing my bit for charidee but disappointing that these seem not to be the better filters.


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

Spend less on the original filters and send a fiver directly to the charity, it sounds like


----------

